# Hillary Challenges Election Results



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems Hillary should have given a different answer about whether she would accept the results of the election...

Clinton Campaign Will Participate in Stein?s State Recounts - Bloomberg Politics


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Trump is THE president elect. If his win in this election is overturned, I can't see the patriots just protesting it, we will have a reset for sure. Great, more events to celebrate.... More Rum and cigars !!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I wonder if like in Al Franken's Senate run how many boxes of uncounted democratic ballots are driving around in trunks of cars in Philadelphia, Detroit and Milwaukee just waiting to be counted?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She was always behind it. That is why she was being so quiet. The fix maybe in her corruption is far reaching and does to the depth of hell. I would not surprised if Diane county and Milwaukee don't find a truck full of missed ballots.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> She was always behind it. That is why she was being so quiet. The fix maybe in her corruption is *far reaching and does to the depth of hell.* I would not surprised if Diane county and Milwaukee don't find a truck full of missed ballots.


When she dies heaven won't take her , and hell is afraid she'll try to take over.

I can only hope she gets a long term in a dank prison cell before she dies. Lock Her UP!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I guess her concession speech doesn't count.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> I guess her concession speech doesn't count.


To quote the lying Witch.

"What difference does it make, now?"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it does happen:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lock and load.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"They" and the Media will never stop. "They" will continue in their attempted conversion of the Once Greatest Republic EVER to socialism/communism/marxism.

MOLON LABE I have EVERYTHING to lose...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> Seems Hillary should have given a different answer about whether she would accept the results of the election...
> 
> Clinton Campaign Will Participate in Stein?s State Recounts - Bloomberg Politics


The next headline should read: Trump Changes his mind, decides to have Hillary prosecuted for email misuse. Exactly what Trump should do.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The recount is simply a way for Stein to make money from Soros for future endeavors. Clinton jumping on board is a "why not" decision. The recount will not change anything.



> Even Obama Slams Stein's Recounts: The Results "Accurately Reflect The Will Of The American People"


Even Obama Slams Stein's Recounts: The Results "Accurately Reflect The Will Of The American People" | Zero Hedge



> Trump Slams Green Party Recount "Scam", Accuses Stein Of "Filling Her Coffers With Money"


Trump Slams Green Party Recount "Scam", Accuses Stein Of "Filling Her Coffers With Money" | Zero Hedge

Clintons Confirm Participation In Recount Plan, Despite No "Actionable Evidence Of Hacking" | Zero Hedge


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ha ha ah what you didn't think I had a plan b all along you aint got rid of me yet.

Hillary smells cash 5 million plus . Pocket change for her but greed will not let her pass that up. She is slick sat back until someone else did the dirty work raised the cash the she slides right back in


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

She needs more money to bribe the electoral college!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, well, well, as they say ... it ain't over till the ugly treacherous fat woman sings.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Do they really think that they can change the vote by 1.7% simply by a recount? Good luck with that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump boy can survive


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If they steal this by underhanded politics it could be bad. I fear what could happen. 650k americans died over political ideology once before.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If , I say If Hillawitch gets into office , do you think she will last to be sworn in ? I think there will be a all out war , you think that there is protest , fights now , just wait . This country will be in a civil war again . JMHO .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I love the way both parties have come out and said they have no smoking gun. That they are doing this in the interest of all the parties and the American people. Yea right. I don't see them pulling this off but if they do............


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

you have to see the queen .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Time to bring back Weiner as a friendly little reminder. Maybe a call from Trey Gowdy with another subpoena. Looks like she needs to be put back in her place.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/DonaldTrum...53080620724/10158191951665725/?type=3&theater


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I hope Trump hints that Jill Stein should have an IRS audit every year for the next 8 years.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I hope Trump hints that Jill Stein should have an IRS audit every year for the next 8 years.


The new DOJ and the IRS should tag team on prosecution of the Clintons/Clinton Foundation. Fire the FBI plants running the show, and let the light of day shine on all their years of Clinton Crime and corruption.

Broke and in prison is where they, and a good portion of the DNC, belong.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Just some numbers I got online, this is the margin of victory by Trump in the three recount states: Pennsylvania 68,236 Wisconsin 27,257 and Michigan 10,704 votes. I was listening to fox radio yesterday to someone attached to Wisconsin election process, he said once before Wisconsin had a statewide recount it changed a little over 300 votes.
While even the most mensuel chance the crooked socialist bitch Hillary, might steal the election does indeed makes me sick to my stomach, I still maintain it's just Jill Stien keeping her name in the limelight.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> I still maintain it's just Jill Stien keeping her name in the limelight.


I think the dems are behind it 100%. I think they wanted a proxy to take the heat instead of Hillary.

I think it has been planned by the Clinton campaign and funded by George Soros as a last ditch effort to change the results.

I think Stein agreed to it and is being well-compensated for it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The answer my friend is blowing in the wind....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not surprisingly, Trump takes it to Twitter:

Trump launches furious morning Twitter rant at Hillary » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Not surprisingly, Trump takes it to Twitter:
> 
> Trump launches furious morning Twitter rant at Hillary » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


And a Hollywood behavior/mindset comes to the Oval Office ... maybe if he makes it that far.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> And a Hollywood behavior/mindset comes to the Oval Office ... maybe if he makes it that far.


If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

It got him this far....just sayin'....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do not forget that Jill Stein and her mentally ill cohorts in the "Green Party" are simply another off shoot of the Democrat Party. But they are crazier than a 3 legged shithouse rat.

The Green Party is Anti-Constitution hence Anti-American. They are evil, violent and should be watched closely if you ever around any of them.
Peace, Ecology, Social Justice and Democracy are their 4 Goals. Do not let the words fool you. And by the way, Social Justice is such a stupid phrase that I won't bother going into it.

The do not want Peace, they want anarchy and are willing to kill and damage others property to get it
They use the word Ecology but they are against proven Conservation Methods
And anyone who uses the word Democracy is not for the US Constitution since the US is a Representative Republic. Democracy means mob rule. The Green Party is a freakin mob. 
http://www.gp.org/


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> It got him this far....just sayin'....


Yes, it sure did .... I was just hoping that once there he would decide that he didn't want to look like a jackass anymore.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Yes, it sure did .... I was just hoping that once there he would decide that he didn't want to look like a jackass anymore.


Trump is who he is. One must take the good along with the not so good.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Yes, it sure did .... I was just hoping that once there he would decide that he didn't want to look like a jackass anymore.


He is a master of manipulating the media.

He wants the deplorables that voted for him to be well-aware of this thing with Clinton/Stein. He wants to make sure there is a conversation happening about what Clinton said about accepting the results and what she is actually doing...not accepting the results.

What better way to get it advertised than to have every single media outlet in the world comment on his tweets?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The goals of the recount are the following. Stein manipulates a significant amount of money out of the sheeple for future fascist endeavors. The dems cast future doubt amongst the sheeple that Trump is not "their" POTUS. Interesting to note that if recounts occur in WI, PA and MI, but are not completed by 12/13/16, then Trump would have 260 electoral votes and the election would go to the senate to Congress to decide.


----------

